
​How to block annoying Facebook political posts - ohjeez
http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-to-block-annoying-facebook-political-posts/
======
basgras
Should probably start with Social Fixer, so that you don't unfollow friends
who you care about. The goal should be to just filter out all of their
political posts. I think this Lifehacker post has a slightly better approach:
[http://lifehacker.com/5940319/how-to-block-annoying-
politica...](http://lifehacker.com/5940319/how-to-block-annoying-political-
posts-on-facebook)

~~~
CrankyBear
Social Fixer doesn't currently work. Its developer is hard at work getting it
functional again, but then he's been at it for over a year now so I'm giving
up hope. In any case, Social Fiser is still mentioned in the story.

